# biting



## bond219 (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm interested in what it feels like to get bit. My little girl is about 7 in in full length. I have only had her for 4 days. Today was the first day she snapped at me. I was soaking her and just trying to be with her. Touching her slightly putting water over her with my hands and talking to her and she jumped at me with her mouth open. As exciting as it was it freaked me out a little. I knwo eventally I might get bit, but I'm just wanderibng if it hurts like heck or not (LOL).


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 7, 2009)

just to give you an idea. this is a post of when bpobby got bit by one of his breeding females, and trust me this isnt even that bad! lol

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=3878" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=65&t=3878</a><!-- l -->


----------



## bond219 (Aug 7, 2009)

That looked bad (LOL), but is that bad or as painful from a little one, and he never did answer if the tegu shook or just clamped on. If they clamp on how do you get them off!!(LOL).


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 7, 2009)

Bobby got a love Bite... joking hes all healed now which is awesome


----------



## BOOZER (Aug 7, 2009)

tegus have small but razor-like teeth. 7 inch tegu would not hurt but might bleed and something you wouldnt want to make a habit! my arg is roughly 25" and bit me 2wice on hand close to wrist, not painful, but quick and alot of pressure and bleed alot. did he give a good bite? who knows!! just dont get into a regular ritual of getting bit, come in low when picking him/her up cuz remember in the wild they get attacked from above!
peace


----------



## BOOZER (Aug 7, 2009)

bond219 said:


> That looked bad (LOL), but is that bad or as painful from a little one, and he never did answer if the tegu shook or just clamped on. If they clamp on how do you get them off!!(LOL).


i have never been clamped on by a tegu. LARGE NILE YES!!! :rant good times.
by the way good looking red :cheers


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 7, 2009)

And the thing to remember is... if/when they bite you don't pull away.


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 8, 2009)

throneofjade said:


> And the thing to remember is... if/when they bite you don't pull away.



I have not been officially chomped on by my tegu, yet, and hopefully never, however, there was a day when he was hungry that he tasted my hand three different times. He mouthed my hand, opening and closing ever so gently as if tasting me, to see if I was "on the menu".

My trained mind said "keep your hand there", my reflex action said otherwise, lol.

My wife was taking over feeding duties one day and got bitten cause she nudged him to get him out of a corner, he gave her a small paper cut bite.

She said it didn't hurt and that she did not pull away. I've come to realize its easier said than done, lol!


...Jefroka


----------



## Madcap (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey, I'm a new member here but i have a four foot adult red tegu. When i'm in his cage he gets upset sometimes and opens his mouth and one time out of curiosity i put my foot in his mouth to see how strong his bite would feel. I was wearing basketball shoes so i figured it would be okay. His bite was very powerful and i could feel the pressure going past my shoe and squeazing my toes. I could even feel his teeth just barely going through the shoe. Once he was latched onto my foot, he shook his head from side to side and i expected my foot to hardly move, instead my entire leg moved. I know hes a solid little lizard but i did not expect that much strength and power.


----------



## whoru (Aug 12, 2009)

i got bit by my girl when she was around the same size as your an it just left a few cuts they were kinda like little paper cuts but if mine bit me now she would leave a pretty bad bite... im careful though i really dont wont to get bit......


----------



## ashesc212 (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow, pretty tegu.

I think that if tegus are well-socialized, they can become dog-tame and not bite. Yours is still so small that you have a chance at this. 

I have had Lucky for 10 months now, since he was 2 weeks old. He has never bit me, nor has he tried. I attribute this to the fact that we handle him for hours every day, and treat him like a human at times. He is a spoiled prince haha. Anyway, I don't think he'd ever try to bite. At most, he tries to tail whip. ...oh also, I never let him go hungry. I think this is key as well.


----------

